# Today in the Shop



## WoodLove (Mar 6, 2013)

Spent the day in the shop making a few pens before I leave for a few days for a men's retreat..... Over half of the pens were sold before I could make them..... I cant seem to make pens fast enough..... but thats ok with me..... its good times.....

[attachment=19904]

[attachment=19905]

Nouveau Sceptre-IRW, Vertex click-Leopardwood, Vertex Click-Desert Ironwood, Designer Twist-unknown burl (but awesome), Majestic Squire-Pink Ebony (I think)

[attachment=19906]

Five Bolt Action Pens: Black enamel-Blue Mahoe, Gold-Red Palm, Gun Metal-Black Ash Burl, Gun Metal-Texas Ebony

[attachment=19907]

Slimline Twist-Bocote, Trimline Twist-Ziricote, Classic Twist- Dessert Ironwood Burl


----------



## WoodLove (Mar 6, 2013)

not a problem...... but yep, all in one day. It was a good day in the shop...... but I had 3 blowouts or else I would have turned 15 pens..... maybe next time....lolol


----------



## Bean_counter (Mar 6, 2013)

They all look good Jamie! Enjoy your retreat....


----------



## AXEMAN58 (Mar 6, 2013)

If I could sell them that fast, I would become a pen turner.:rotflmao3::rotflmao3::rotflmao3:


----------



## Jdaschel (Mar 6, 2013)

Haha, I wish I could sell pens as fast as you. 
But great looking set of pens! Good luck and keep up the sales!


----------



## rdabpenman (Mar 7, 2013)

Great looking group of writing instruments!

Les


----------



## WoodLove (Mar 11, 2013)

thanks..... thime to move on to some peppermills that I need to get done...... until the next shipment of pen kits comes in.....


----------

